# Looking for fragrance suggestions for beer soap



## Beerman (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi all, I'm relatively new to this and I'm looking for some suggestions. I've done a few batches thus far, but haven't used any fragrance oils. All of my soaps have beer in them, as I brew beer for a living (I've even done a batch with hops and another with spent brewing grains added), and I'm looking for fragrances that will compliment that. Something subtle and not too overpowering. I recently purchased some oils (lemon, lime, orange, and some others) to experiment with, but was wondering if anyone had any others that they liked. Thanks in advance. Cheers!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jan 1, 2016)

I really enjoy the harvest ale fragrance from WSP, for mine, and Brambleberry is supposed to have several made to complement beer soaps, but I haven't tried them


----------



## Misschief (Jan 1, 2016)

I've been making soap for a local microbrewery and I've been trying to stay with earthy scents as I find beer to have a very earthy scent. The first one was Blackstrap Ale; I went with cedarwood and patchouli. It went over well with both the guys and the girls. The second one, Sweater Weather Oatmeal Stout soap, I scented with vetiver and lavender. Again, both men and women like it.

For subsequent batches, I'd like to sit down with the brewers to get their input.


----------



## paillo (Jan 1, 2016)

Misschief said:


> I've been making soap for a local microbrewery and I've been trying to stay with earthy scents as I find beer to have a very earthy scent. The first one was Blackstrap Ale; I went with cedarwood and patchouli. It went over well with both the guys and the girls. The second one, Sweater Weather Oatmeal Stout soap, I scented with vetiver and lavender. Again, both men and women like it.
> 
> For subsequent batches, I'd like to sit down with the brewers to get their input.



Assuming these are essential oils? Great choices, for starters!


----------



## Misschief (Jan 1, 2016)

They are indeed essential oils. That's all I use.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 1, 2016)

These are the ones I use from BB:

Oatmeal Stout - Guys like this one, has a "grain" scent to it. Smells just like it's name.
Honey Ale - Has a very sweet scent so I blend it with a citrus note.
Bordeaux Blend - Delicious, berry scent. I usually use it in wine soap.
Raspberry Porter - Not as sweet as Bordeaux Blend. Great in beer soap.

I also have Harvest Ale from WSP but haven't soaped it yet. My notes say "Smells great, but it may sieze so work fast". I would have gathered this info from the site reviews.

Welcome to the forum, Beerman! (I'm still chuckling at "United Nutmeg")


----------



## Beerman (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks all!!!


----------



## oilcrafter (Jan 11, 2016)

Hops is a great oil to use in recipes like this. It needs to be used sparingly, though, since it is very potent. 

I make a beard oil with hops, oak extract (yes, you read that right), vanilla, lavender, and grapefruit. It is one of my most requested items. Good hop oil is pricey, and so is everything else. And you will probably have to do your own oak essence.


----------

